# Another excellent article on cancer in Goldens



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this. The only thing I would have liked to see is more elaboration of just how many steps there are in cell division and that each of those steps are working very hard to control for mutations. Other than that, this was an excellent run down on not only cancer, but a refresher on genetics as a whole. I was particularly pleased to see the reference to epigenetics and following segments on certain phenotypical expressions and their possible relation to harmful mutations.. epigenetics is still pretty ground breaking stuff but I hope we start to see a lot more investigation into epigenetics and dogs.

I know you keep getting this in just about every post, but I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for continuing to research and share during your grieving.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Mirinde said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. The only thing I would have liked to see is more elaboration of just how many steps there are in cell division and that each of those steps are working very hard to control for mutations. Other than that, this was an excellent run down on not only cancer, but a refresher on genetics as a whole. I was particularly pleased to see the reference to epigenetics and following segments on certain phenotypical expressions and their possible relation to harmful mutations.. epigenetics is still pretty ground breaking stuff but I hope we start to see a lot more investigation into epigenetics and dogs.
> 
> I know you keep getting this in just about every post, but I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for continuing to research and share during your grieving.


Thank you for the kind words re: Quiz. Having spoken with both the surgeon and the medical director at the hospital, I think it's pretty safe to say it was splenic Hemangio, in which case, while the suddenness of his death is difficult to process (less than 24 hours from the time I first went to my own vet with a dog who seemed a "little off," to the time of his passing), I am thankful he was spared having to experience a difficult decline in cancer's insidious grip. With that in mind, how he left this earth is really a blessing. He was still running around, wagging his tail and doing tricks during our surgical consult. 

He sure was a fun dog, a great friend, and I like to think an ambassador of the relationship that can be formed through respectful, reward-based training.

Speaking of R+ training... I noticed your Kathy Sdao quote. LOVE HER! Quiz and I had the pleasure of working together in several of her workshops over the years.


----------

